# Im In BIG TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

When I saw the newsletter, I wondered if you would end up with the puppies. I love puppies. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oooh I am gonna be checking every 5 minutes to see some pics of them!! Im sure you will have fun!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

haha!! 
Anyone wanna take bets on if this red head is going to stay with Maggies mom??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> When I saw the newsletter, I wondered if you would end up with the puppies. I love puppies. Can't wait to see the pictures.


Those are different ones that we got and had for 3 weeks and they have been adopted.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Those are different ones that we got and had for 3 weeks and they have been adopted.


That's even better news. What is these little guys' story? Still can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL.... so the crew will be 5 now?!?!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

can't wait to see the pics!! will the redhead boy be another failed foster perhaps??


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Jen said:


> haha!!
> Anyone wanna take bets on if this red head is going to stay with Maggies mom??


Maybe we should start thinking of names.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lets see if Mary passes the temptation LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> That's even better news. What is these little guys' story? Still can't wait to see the pictures.


Family breed there female and male and there was a litter of 7 , the husband lost his job and they lost everything.... these poor babies were sleeping outside.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> LOL.... so the crew will be 5 now?!?!


I have 5.... 4 Goldens and a min American Eski.


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh poor little things 
Cant wait to see the pics!!

xx


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Maybe we should start thinking of names.


Sounds good!! We should wait to see the pics first.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I have 5.... 4 Goldens and a min American Eski.


ahh....so it'll be 5 1/2.....  :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I have 5.... 4 Goldens and a min American Eski.


my dad's got a mini american eskimo... he's such a cute little dog! 

so it'll be a pack of 6 then?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ahh....so it'll be 5 1/2.....  :


ooh yea i like that better than what i said... 5 1/2 lol


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thats why i can't foster, we would be overrun with dogs!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I kinda like the sounds of a 6 Pack


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well maybe I will be lucky and he wont pass the Maggie test , so therefore he will find a new home......


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hope maggie likes him :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Cant wait to see pics! What an awesome thing you're doing for them


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like some competition for Hoots! : Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to go look for photos and updates! God Bless you Mary!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So where are the pictures? I was hoping to see some. LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ditto! Pictures!!! We want pictures!! Oh and Mary...I have 7 regulars and one foster...a six pack is a piece of cake!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have 5 dogs and the only difference that I can see is that it takes them longer to all pass thru the door when they are going outside...oh, yeah...lots and lots of dog food...LOL!!!!!!


----------

